# Fear of my fingers



## Coopersmom (Jun 22, 2011)

How do I get Cooper to stop being afraid of my hand (mostly my fingers) he'll step up no problem but when I try to let him he freaks out. He just recently started letting me use my thumb to rub his chest while he's sitting on my finger but only for a few seconds 

He loves to give kisses and be close to my face. And he likes it when nuzzle him with my nose. Just no fingers


----------



## rashid100 (Oct 3, 2012)

Is he new?? Wen my tiel was new he was very scared of my fingers but eventually got friendly as u can tell by my pic  try feeding single grains of millet from ur fingers to build trust. Pet his head gently when he is sleepy they usually like that... He should get used to u 
Hope that helps


----------



## Coopersmom (Jun 22, 2011)

I've had him for about 9 months. I will try feeding him single grand of millet, thanks


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Most cockatiels don't like to be pet. If he steps up and likes being on you, I would leave it at that and respect his boundaries. If he ever puts his head down when your fingers come close, it means he's inviting you to scratch his head. Otherwise, I would stop trying to pet him.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

I have had grey for almost a year and he hates fingers too. if he steps up, and likes to chill on you- it's as good as it gets. and there isn't anything wrong with that.


----------



## Coopersmom (Jun 22, 2011)

He puts his head down sometimes but then when I try to give him a scratch he freaks out. 

He's confusing lol


----------



## henrythetiel (Nov 2, 2012)

Henry is exactly the same, Looooves a cuddle and nuzzles my cheek, as soon as fingers come close he scoots around on my back to the other shoulder and vice versa. I'm gonna try the single grain of millet thing


----------



## Bird Junky (Jul 24, 2012)

Hi You will all find it easier the hold a small sprig of millet spray & allow 
your bird to take a peck & then remove it. Than trying to feed him millet 
one grain at a time. Also try other treats millet can loose its appeal & get 
boring if its the only treat food used....B.J.


----------

